

Show HN: BidOnMyDay, bid to have me fly to you and do anything - driverdan

Looking for feedback on my newest project, BidOnMyDay: http://bidonmyday.com<p>I came up with this idea a few weeks ago when JetBlue reopened sales of their BluePass. You bid to have my fly to you, using my BluePass, and do whatever work you need done. I'm a web developer but I'm willing to do almost anything. Bids start at $1.<p>To add additional value I'm doing a video and blog post of each job, with do-follow backlinks.<p>http://bidonmyday.com
======
BSeward
This is a great idea and I hope it brings you a month of interesting
adventures.

That said, hope you'll be cleaning my home some time soon. :p

~~~
superted
I concurr, this is a fantastic idea. A book and/or blog series on your
adventures would definitely count me as an avid reader!

------
saintfiends
<http://bidonmyday.com>

------
waitwhat
You might want to put a comment somewhere that bids will only be accepted if
it is actually possible to fly JetBlue to get to the bidder's home/business.

~~~
driverdan
I'll accept any location if the bidder wants to pay for the additional
transportation. Antartica? No problem!

------
marquis
Seems like a great way for a startup to get some inexpensive attention via
your services. Wish I had something to offer right now, good luck!

------
hrabago
Good luck! I was considering bidding, but learned that JetBlue doesn't fly to
where I am.

------
dekz
Any plans to turn this into something similar to Kickstarter where bidders can
post their task for you and others can attempt to pay additional money to see
it happen? Or is this meant to me more of a surprise for you on arrival?

------
WadeWilliams
Pending Success, consider opening this up to anyone with the Blue Pass. I'm
sure there's plenty of people who would be interested in this work model,
should be easy enough for you to take a small percentage of each accepted bid.

------
jrubinovitz
I'm viewing your site with Chrome on Ubuntu and your linked text is
overlapping onto your other text. Sounds like a fun idea, though. I hope that
you'll keep records for us to see. EDIT: So is your bolded text.

~~~
driverdan
I'm looking into it. It's probably a font issue since Linux fonts are a bit
different than OS X and Windows.

------
kgen
Interesting idea, though I can't help but think that you should have left a
little more time for this to spread (it's labour day weekend after all)?

~~~
driverdan
Had I thought of it a month or two ago I would have given it a lot more time
for promotion.

I've been working on it for a few weeks and needed to launch. The BluePass is
only good Aug 22 to Nov 22. There are still parts I'm working on completing,
like outgoing email and automatic confirmation.

------
philiphodgen
I have Dan this Saturday. A day of brainstorming the re-architecture of my
website. No coding. Just thinking.

------
Shenglong
... is this right - someone bid $20,000?

------
jayliew
I like the idea, a pretty radical one too! :) All the best!! Do share the
results with the community

------
TomGullen
No bids yet? Come on people, looks good! Would bid but we are in London :(

------
capdiz
Wow good idea man.

------
BigGirlsAreBest
Doesn't mention whether this includes the option of "adult" services.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
tangential: it amazes me more attractive women don't pull a natalie dylan.

~~~
qw
My guess is that most women who decide to try prostitution has had sex before.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I dunno, once you hit 6 figures calling it prostitution seems...like it
violates the connotations built into that word. Much less seven figures,
enough to retire on.

------
brockf
Any plans for carbon offset? Please?

~~~
driverdan
If I can find a legitimate way of doing it that's backed by science and not
some feel-good greenwashing I'd consider it. Recommendations?

~~~
brockf
<http://store.terrapass.com/store/c/18-Carbon-offsets.html>

I know South Park-style anti-liberalism can be fun, but we don't have to let
the word "green" be sucked up by big business.

Offset your carbon for this little adventure of yours, please. Sometimes,
flight travel is unavoidable, and, sometimes, people can barely afford the
flight yet alone offsets. However, this whole experiment is obviously not
about affordability or unavoidable flights, right?

Thank you!

